# Greetings From Minnesota



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  I'm sure your horse is adorable, & we're glad to have 'ya here! Have fun posting.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey a very warm welcome and hellooooo. It's nice that you have joined in. Sorry for asking a stupid question but where is Minnesota? Regards Jehanzeb


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome..there are a few of us on here from Minnesota. I hope you enjoy your time on here!!!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not too far away - Upper Michigan! We head over to Minnesota pretty often actually. Doctors appointments in Minneapolis/St. Paul for my nephews and such. It's a lovely State!

Jehanzeb - It's not a stupid question! Minnesota is in the Northern somewhat-central portion of the USA


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome we are happy to have you!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Rustic. I never knew where it was however now I know. If I ever come around there I'll give you a shout ;-).


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------

